# More of a plush coat?



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

So our puppy apparently ( according to breeder) has a coat that will be more plush then the other boys, not long haired though. Anyone have photos of a GSD with a more plush coat? Does plush = more shedding? LOL


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you have a picture? All puppies are fuzzy fur balls. What do the parents look like?


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

He's the one on the left


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My 'plush' male (breeders will tell you there is no such thing as a 'plush' coat...it's bascially a thicker stock coat)

I think photo bucket resized this, if not mods will delete and I'll try again

Moses


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh he's handsome! Does he shed more or just feel plusher?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He has more to blow but it's in the 'blowing window' which is a couple of weeks. He's no more maintenance than the others.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

My boy was sold to me as a long coat, but he has more of a plush. Honestly I can't tell any different between his coat and other GSD coats when it comes to sheading.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Pup is adorable and Moses is a knock out! 
To the OP, our long stock sheds less than our stock coat.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My boy is more "plush" stock coat than my girl who is a regular stock coat.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

Less shedding.. that would be great!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a pic Mercurys' plush coat. He doesn't seem to shed as much as our other children have. He seems to have blown his coat already, too. Sometimes we would still be working on it in August with the standard coat. He is soooooo soft!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Just want to reiterate - "plush" is a descriptive term, not an officially recognized coat type. Some stock coats are more plushy and some are shorter and tighter to the body (also referred to as "close"), but they are all really just variations of stock coats.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok I tried resizing myself, let's see if this works.

Moses


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't really pay attention to who sheds more. I just know its crazy, especially with Tanner, he sheds enough to make little chihuahuas.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

To me it doesn't matter what the coat 'type' is. I have two coaties; my girl has what some people would call plush-and she sheds a lot; my boy seems to have any under coat at all and he sheds just as much(well, maybe a little bit less, but enough) I always get confused when talking about coats though because my two have different types even though they are both long coats.


----------



## ladybugmomma (Mar 20, 2011)

I know plush isn't an actual standard. When we viewed the puppies, it didn't matter what the coat type, but he mentioned it! 
Thanks for sharing photos! I can't wait to have mine to cuddle up with!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Ok I tried resizing myself, let's see if this works.
> 
> Moses


What a beautiful dog with a striking mask !


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

We have two long coats and one "plush" stock coat. Patton sheds more than the other two by far. When we first were introduced to Clover and I saw the long coat my thought was, Oh NO, that HAIR. But the true long coats do shed less, mostly due to the lack of a true undercoat. Regardless, you still need a GOOD vacuam cleaner.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

weber1b said:


> We have two long coats and one "plush" stock coat. Patton sheds more than the other two by far. When we first were introduced to Clover and I saw the long coat my thought was, Oh NO, that HAIR. But the true long coats do shed less, mostly due to the lack of a true undercoat. Regardless, you still need a GOOD vacuam cleaner.


Yes , my long coat GSD sheds way less than all my dogs, even the Great Dane! LOL short haired is the worst!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Let me see, Joy has a more plush coat than her mother:

Joy:


















No ear floofies, but she is longer and heavier in coat than her mother:

On the left, the puppy next to her is Heidi who is also a little more plush in coat:









That picture is about three years old. I need to get my camera out.


----------



## Mfilbert18 (Jun 20, 2018)

Silvermoon said:


> Here is a pic Mercurys' plush coat. He doesn't seem to shed as much as our other children have. He seems to have blown his coat already, too. Sometimes we would still be working on it in August with the standard coat. He is soooooo soft!!/forum/images/smilies/wub.gif/forum/images/smilies/wub.gif


They could be brothers. Our boys look so much alike.


----------

